# sub in central MD Frederick



## mtoms26100 (Apr 19, 2001)

Looking for snow removal work. Will travel for big jobs. We have two 200 HP 4wd tractors with 12' Blades. 120 hp loader with light material bucket and 2 large skidloaders with big buckets.
Old contractor does not pay. Looking for new work. Dependable experenced and insured. We can move alot of snow email at [email protected]


----------

